# We can still beat San Antonio



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

We need G. Hill 100% healthy and we need him now. Barbosa needs to step it up and give us 20+ points the rest of the series and Diaw needs to give us 10+. 

If we get eliminated by the Spurs, I want to see Barbosa and Diaw OUT!


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

perhaps dantoni gone too? you know it isnt impossible for us to beat the spurs but its definitely going to be an uphill climb that we got ourselves into. if we can win the next 2 at home we can erase these atrocious excuse for basketball games we played this last week.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

YES

thats all we need to do is too stop them from getting like 15 and 0 runs

cuz thats what is hurting us


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

We definitely can beat them and I think we will beat them. It won't be easy, but we've outplayed them for 6 or 7 quarters (7 if you want to include game 2 4th quarter) out of 8 quarters and 1 OT out of 2 OT's. Thats 7/8 out of 10 periods. 

We just gotta not completely lose it in the second half, and when we get on our runs, we gotta keep pushing the lead (like past 20). We've gotten it to like a 15 point lead then it almost evaporates to 7 in no time.

If we lose this series, I predict D'Antoni is out and Barbosa is out. Not sure if any other team would want Diaw lol.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

nffl said:


> We definitely can beat them and I think we will beat them. It won't be easy, but we've outplayed them for 6 or 7 quarters (7 if you want to include game 2 4th quarter) out of 8 quarters and 1 OT out of 2 OT's. Thats 7/8 out of 10 periods.
> 
> We just gotta not completely lose it in the second half, and when we get on our runs, we gotta keep pushing the lead (like past 20). We've gotten it to like a 15 point lead then it almost evaporates to 7 in no time.
> 
> If we lose this series, I predict D'Antoni is out and Barbosa is out. Not sure if any other team would want Diaw lol.


excellent points!

Suns are mentally soft in the 2nd half. In good words, Suns are Mentally not ready.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

If the suns lose the series, Ill atribute the loss to Dantoni, he needs to gtfo.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I've already said it a million times, D'Antoni could be the ultimate reason the Suns never won a championship. I've said this since 06/07. I laid off because of the suspensions that occurred, but I still knew it was mostly D'Antoni not being a good coach.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Seuss said:


> I've already said it a million times, D'Antoni could be the ultimate reason the Suns never won a championship. I've said this since 06/07. I laid off because of the suspensions that occurred, but I still knew it was mostly D'Antoni not being a good coach.


This is very true. D'Antoni is a pretty bad coach and gets out-coached by Popovich every time they meet in the playoffs. If the Suns are serious about winning a championship they need to get a new coach with more smarts.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Seuss said:


> I've already said it a million times, D'Antoni could be the ultimate reason the Suns never won a championship. I've said this since 06/07. I laid off because of the suspensions that occurred, but I still knew it was mostly D'Antoni not being a good coach.


I guess I recently picked up where you left off. But I'm trying to tone it down now before I get suspended too. 

I've usually been very positive towards everything about our team but I've simply reached my limit with the coaching. The final straw was that interview D'Antoni gave defending his tight 8-man rotation. Listening to such idiotic reasoning made me angry. Then I read about all the things we need to do to get better and it makes me even more angry when, in my opinion, the root cause of (and potential solution to) our troubles is with the coaching.

I believe we _can_ still beat San Antonio *despite* the coaching. But it's an incredible uphill battle now and we'll need all our players to start firing on all cylinders. It's possible because we have very good talent. Nash is the real brains behind this team and hopefully he'll find a way to get everyone involved.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Hopefully Kerr keeps an eye on D'antoni. I wonder how this team would be with coaches such as Jackson, Sloan, or even Popovich. Structured and disciplined. The coach is not always to blame, but i think in our case it is more appropriate.

We will see what happens these next two games. These lead collapses are getting old with this team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I want us to start off playing like ****, then come on fire after the slow start because we cannot maintain our leads.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

D'Antoni can't make their shots for them.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> D'Antoni can't make their shots for them.


Really, your comments sometimes...  

I don't want to get started again. Let's just say, I disagree with your logic. :thinking2:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol 

IceMan, you can't be serious.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think san antonio is too much for the suns to overcome.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

nawww its just we cant hold a lead to save our lives

we cant have diaw or bell taking dumb shots when they have people in there face

we need the other placers doing it


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i thought diaw was playing well? and bell was hitting some shots too. it's barbosa who is underperforming. at least that's what i thought.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Well the folks over at ESPN obviously think so.

In looking at the upcoming schedule of games, you will see that the game 5's set for this next Tuesday, all the games are listed as TBD with the exception of the Suns/Spurs G5.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i thought diaw was playing well? and bell was hitting some shots too. it's barbosa who is underperforming. at least that's what i thought.


Diaw is playing okay, but not good enough. Its irrelevant though as the team is playing up or down together.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Tiz, they put an asterisk by game 5 for the Suns and Mavs because we're both down 2-0.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

You guys can go ahead and ignore this thread, just let it sink.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, we CAN still beat San Antonio in game 4. No chance of winning the series though. Personally though, I hope we're beaten really badly in the next game. If we're going to lose the series, it might as well be as embarassing as possible. Hopefully, that'll force upper management to seriously look at making some drastic changes.

Next year, I want to see at least 2 sophomores and a rookie in the regular rotation.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Well, we CAN still beat San Antonio in game 4. No chance of winning the series though. Personally though, I hope we're beaten really badly in the next game. If we're going to lose the series, it might as well be as embarassing as possible. Hopefully, that'll force upper management to seriously look at making some drastic changes.


Thats what I'm kinda hoping as well Aylwin. I mean, sure I want us to win games, AND the series, win the Championship even. If we get by the Spurs, then we will be the favourite to win the West. We've dug a very deep hole. This is not the Kwame/Parker Lakers either. This is a brutal Spurs team who have got us by the throat.

If we fail to win 1 game, then this will force us to take a much deeper look at ourselves than we have ever before in the past. I don't expect a complete upheaval. But i expect something that will change our culture. It may not be a coaching change, or then again it might be if Kerr/ Sarver decide D'antoni had his go. I'm interested to see what management will do in the offseaon. I'm also interested in how this team challenges to avoid the sweep.


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Aylwin said:


> Well, we CAN still beat San Antonio in game 4. No chance of winning the series though. Personally though, I hope we're beaten really badly in the next game. If we're going to lose the series, it might as well be as embarassing as possible. Hopefully, that'll force upper management to seriously look at making some drastic changes.
> 
> Next year, I want to see at least 2 sophomores and a rookie in the regular rotation.


What changes do you have in mind? Because I have a feeling management will want to hold on to Nash and Amare for dear life. I guess Bell will probably have to go.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

ray_allen_20 said:


> What changes do you have in mind? Because I have a feeling management will want to hold on to Nash and Amare for dear life. I guess Bell will probably have to go.


For starters, we need a new coach. No doubt about that. Even if we keep the exact same players, a new coach would bring a significant change in the way we play. To me, that alone is already a drastic change.

As for individual players, that discussion might be better continued in the offseason thread.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

That's the price you pay for bringing in fatass


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> Well, we CAN still beat San Antonio in game 4. No chance of winning the series though. Personally though, I hope we're beaten really badly in the next game. If we're going to lose the series, it might as well be as embarassing as possible. Hopefully, that'll force upper management to seriously look at making some drastic changes.
> 
> Next year, I want to see at least 2 sophomores and a rookie in the regular rotation.


Like what? So far Sarver has maneuvered his way to get rid of Joe Johnson for Diaw, Marion for Shaq, Kurt Thomas and a few unprotected draft picks for nothing. James Jones for nothing. However, he did get rid of our terrible GM named Colangelo and let the rising star assistant coach just up and leave. Let's face it Suns fans. This was the end of an era. The end of the Suns being really good era. Might as well change their name to Los Cardinals Two. The Suns haven't looked good all season because for some reason no one else noticed that the Suns' 3pt shooting has dropped precipitously this year but they decided to go even bigger rather than get more shooters, what we really need, on the court.

The comedy in this is that Shaq will have been swept out of the first round for two consecutive years on two different teams! That has to be SOME sort of record.


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

If we can win this series I will eat a hat and post it on youtube.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Like what? So far Sarver has maneuvered his way to get rid of Joe Johnson for Diaw, Marion for Shaq, Kurt Thomas and a few unprotected draft picks for nothing. James Jones for nothing. However, he did get rid of our terrible GM named Colangelo and let the rising star assistant coach just up and leave. Let's face it Suns fans. This was the end of an era. The end of the Suns being really good era. Might as well change their name to Los Cardinals Two. The Suns haven't looked good all season because for some reason no one else noticed that the Suns' 3pt shooting has dropped precipitously this year but they decided to go even bigger rather than get more shooters, what we really need, on the court.
> 
> The comedy in this is that Shaq will have been swept out of the first round for two consecutive years on two different teams! That has to be SOME sort of record.


Marion was never and will never be a shooter or even a scorer. He can jump high and run fast but offensively he has no skills. Grant Hill is twice the offensive weapon that Marion is and at this point about as good a defender. 

Also, remember when we played the Spurs when we had Marion? DO you remember anything he did? If you do, you'd be the only one, because no one remembers Marion playing in any of our runs. Why? Because he never showed up. He's a cash and stats guy, not possessing a drive for personal or team success. He doesn't care about winning and its crystal clear.

Shaq also is the best C we've had on this core, he brings a badly needed emotional impact, and he hasn't been even close to the worst player this series. If you want to look at stats, look at Nash's -26 rating in game 3. That there will tell you the problem is D'Antoni. He can have Nash and Stat on the floor pretty much the whole game and he still can't get it done.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

604flat_line said:


> Shaq also is the best C we've had on this core, he brings a badly needed emotional impact, and he hasn't been even close to the worst player this series. If you want to look at stats, look at Nash's -26 rating in game 3. That there will tell you the problem is D'Antoni. He can have Nash and Stat on the floor pretty much the whole game and he still can't get it done.


Actually, I have to agree. Say what you will about Shaq but I think he's the best center we've had in the Nash era. The problem is the coaching. D'Antoni knows only 1 song and dance routine: run fast, score fast. He has no idea what to do with Shaq or how to take advantage of his presence.

Another example is rotation and minutes distribution. Like clock work, you'll know when Nash is going to have his rests. It almost doesn't matter what the situation is. Ahead, behind, winning, losing, it's pretty much the same.

And then there's the defense. The coach is the one who drills it into the minds of the players who they're supposed to guard, how they're supposed to guard them, what to do under certain circumstances, etc. If our guys look a bit lost out there on the defense then it's the fault of the coach.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> Marion was never and will never be a shooter or even a scorer. He can jump high and run fast but offensively he has no skills. Grant Hill is twice the offensive weapon that Marion is and at this point about as good a defender.
> 
> * Also, remember when we played the Spurs when we had Marion? DO you remember anything he did? If you do, you'd be the only one, because no one remembers Marion playing in any of our runs. Why? Because he never showed up. He's a cash and stats guy, not possessing a drive for personal or team success. He doesn't care about winning and its crystal clear.*
> 
> Shaq also is the best C we've had on this core, he brings a badly needed emotional impact, and he hasn't been even close to the worst player this series. If you want to look at stats, look at Nash's -26 rating in game 3. That there will tell you the problem is D'Antoni. *He can have Nash and Stat on the floor pretty much the whole game and he still can't get it done.*


Do you really watch the games or do you just enjoy being controversial? Marion is one of the best defenders in the NBA, some can argue that he is the best perimeter defender in the league. Of course the Suns are struggling when they have Barbosa, Nash, Stoudemire, Shaq, and Hill on the floor. Only one of them is a good defender and that's Hill. Stoudemire, Diaw and Barbosa are terrible defenders while Nash and Shaq are marginal/decent defenders. Bell hasn't been anywhere near the defender he was last year. That's probably why he can have Nash and Amare on the court at the same time and not get it done because Amare is a terrible defender. He scores 30 points but gives up 40 on defense! 
Tony Parker's FG% last year in the playoffs:
14-22 FG 63% (Then D'Antoni switched Marion on him exclusively)
5-14 FG 36%
7-18 FG 39%
9-19 FG 47%
5-13 FG 38%
11-27 FG 41%

Oh yea, he also averaged 3bpg, 10.5rpg, and 15.6ppg on 53% shooting. He also averaged 43mpg. So I don't know what runs you are speaking of because he pretty much played the entire game during the series.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Do you really watch the games or do you just enjoy being controversial? Marion is one of the best defenders in the NBA, some can argue that he is the best perimeter defender in the league. Of course the Suns are struggling when they have Barbosa, Nash, Stoudemire, Shaq, and Hill on the floor. Only one of them is a good defender and that's Hill. Stoudemire, Diaw and Barbosa are terrible defenders while Nash and Shaq are marginal/decent defenders. Bell hasn't been anywhere near the defender he was last year. That's probably why he can have Nash and Amare on the court at the same time and not get it done because Amare is a terrible defender. He scores 30 points but gives up 40 on defense!
> Tony Parker's FG% last year in the playoffs:
> 14-22 FG 63% (Then D'Antoni switched Marion on him exclusively)
> 5-14 FG 36%
> ...


His defense was ****ing lacking this season, he's a cash guy, and his athleticism is leaving him which is the cornerstone to his whole game.

Couldn't be happier to see him go.


----------



## Doodles (Apr 28, 2008)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Nash and Shaq are marginal/decent defenders.


 i wouldnt say that nash is a good defender at all i think he is really bad out the on D


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Marion is one of the best defenders in the NBA, some can argue that he is the best perimeter defender in the league.


no knowledgeable fan would dare speak such a thing.


----------



## Doodles (Apr 28, 2008)

i wouldn't say he is the best by any means


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Doodles said:


> i wouldnt say that nash is a good defender at all i think he is really bad out the on D


Ok lets revisit the words "marginal' and "decent". But yes, I agree that he is not a good defender. However, he is serviceable in the sense that he can play team defense.

Marginal : Barely within a lower standard or limit of quality
Decent : Meeting accepted standards; adequate


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

sherako said:


> no knowledgeable fan would dare speak such a thing.


Yeah, what knowledgeable fan would think that Marion is a great defender?!? 
82games.com
Hoopsworld.com
NBA.com

Clearly they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Like what? So far Sarver has maneuvered his way to get rid of Joe Johnson for Diaw, Marion for Shaq, Kurt Thomas and a few unprotected draft picks for nothing. James Jones for nothing. However, he did get rid of our terrible GM named Colangelo and let the rising star assistant coach just up and leave. Let's face it Suns fans. This was the end of an era. The end of the Suns being really good era. Might as well change their name to Los Cardinals Two. The Suns haven't looked good all season because for some reason no one else noticed that the Suns' 3pt shooting has dropped precipitously this year but they decided to go even bigger rather than get more shooters, what we really need, on the court.
> 
> The comedy in this is that Shaq will have been swept out of the first round for two consecutive years on two different teams! That has to be SOME sort of record.


weren't you praising the suns and the move for shaq... not too long ago?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> weren't you praising the suns and the move for shaq... not too long ago?


No, he wasn't. He loves Marion.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

double post


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Role players are key once again tonight in Game 5. If we get solid contributions from Bell, Diaw, Barbosa, and/or Giricek, we put ourselves in a great position to win. Also, the bigs down low keep the foul trouble minimal, but stay active on defense. I think the Phoenix Suns pull this one out tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hill more of a force than Marion. :lol:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> weren't you praising the suns and the move for shaq... not too long ago?


Actually I said the season was over when they traded Marion and said it was Marjerle for John "Hot Rod" Williams x10.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

You guys can go ahead and let this thread sink (^_^)


----------

